
7.7 magnitude earthquake recorded between Cuba and Jamaica - logix
https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/world/7-7-magnitude-earthquake-recorded-between-cuba-and-jamaica-1.4787121
======
sergiotapia
Didn't feel it in Kendall (Miami), but coworkers downtown felt it.

